# 2 way active, good crossover point question..



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

hi, i cannot get my crossover points right. i have been running a rather high point for a while now, and i dont think the midbass can keep up. and my tweeters can go low, but dont perticually sound great going down to 2000k

i run seas reference lotus rt25f tweeters
and morel hybrid ovation mids

from what i have heard the mids work good at 2500hz crossover point. i guess im kinda lost but does this mean i put my tweeters at 2500hz also? and at the same 12 db.

right now i have it 3250 with a 24 db linkwitz. is butterworth better?

if anyone could give me some ideas to try it would be great. i need both the settings for tweeter and midbass.


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

I would keep the LR 24db. Butterworth will create a 3db bump at the crossover frequency, which could be useful. It sounds like currently you have your xover points underlapped. If it doesn't sound good, slide the tweeter point down and use the same slope for both sets of drivers. In my truck I have the tweeters at 3200, and the woofer at 2500. Both are using 12db/octave.


----------



## mda185 (Dec 14, 2006)

Keep the 24 dB Linkwitz crossover slope but beyond that, it's hard to give good advice without knowing where the tweeters and mids are mounted. If the mid is low in the door and tweeter high on the A pillar or the door, crossing them over at the same frequency is probably not the right approach. The sound arriving at your ears from each driver is way out of phase if they are separated by more than an inch. This changes what is the best crossover frequency to use. It helps a lot in sorting this out if you have the ability to measure frequency response and speaker phase response at your listening position. It is possible to do a fair job by ear if you are patient and have some reference music you are familiar with and can use to tune the response to your liking. A couple more points to consider:

1. If the mids and tweeters are both in the kick panels, what I just said about the speakers being way out of phase with each other does not apply. You may still have an issue if the mids are not aimed at your ears. This means your ears will be off axis from the midbass driver's best response and frequencies 2500 Hz and above will already be rolled off without a crossover. If this is the case, you can try overlapping the crossover points. Set the mid above 3500 Hz, tweeter at 2500 Hz, and listen to the result.

2. If the mids are low in the door, your ears are way off axis of the midbass driver's sweet spot and the frequency response is already rolled off a lot at 2500 Hz. Once again, you can try running the mids up higher in frequency to see if it sounds better.

Either way, you are still going to have phase response mismatches between the midbass and tweeter unless you have a digital crossover with time alignment capability. Issues like this are why I am building pods to mount 3" full range drivers at the base of the A Pillars and crossing over from midbass drivers in the doors at about 200-300 Hz. It eliminates most of the issues with phase response and off axis response from low mounted mids if you can crossover that low.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

i do have each driver time alighned, im using a 4 channel amp and a bit one processor. the mids are in the doors but the tweeters are in the dash pointed at each ear.

so would it still be a good idea to say put the tweeter at 2500hz or even 2250hz. the tweeter can play low, and probably even be crossed over at 1800hz, but really doesnt sound great when crossed over under 2250.

the hybrid ovation has a response from 35-3000hz from morels website. i figure crossing them over at 3250 like i have right now is a little high.

i guess i will try 3000hz for the mids at 24db and 2500hz for the tweeters, and see how that sounds.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

another question. but this question probably doesnt have a good answer cause im not running 3 way.

i run my midbass with a bandpass crossover, with it set at 80hz when i listen to heavy bass music a lot of low bass is still getting to my midbasses. i guess some music the low bass is just jacked up so much that it defeats the crossover. i guess i could go in a manual set the eq at -12 db for anything under 80hz on the midbasses, along with running the 80hz -3000hz bandpass crossover on them.

i still think 80hz is a little high for my midbass but maybe i could go 70hz. but the bitone only allows for 1 crossover slope for a bandpass, i cannot choose 24db up high and 48db down low


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

Also the mids are not low in the door they are about middle or higher in the door


----------



## badmotorscooter (May 22, 2009)

Try using the HP filter on your amp as well for the midbass. That will help increase the roll off of more bass. It will cause some additional phase shift as well, but you can work that out with your subwoofer.


----------

